# lol @ the big men who need booze to up their A game



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just lol. Home now after a sh*t day. Went out to some event bbq concert thing and the amount of hard men wannabes about after a drink. I was drinking at the time and thought "You know what? F*CK this". Put my drink down and called it a day. LOL just because they lift or have tats it gives them an excuse to act like they're boss man vibes. I actually smirked when I left and felt bad for the dudes. Just had a little bit of reffer and now drinking tea. Not a single phuck is given right now.

What's up?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Beta


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Ghay


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Beta





husky said:


> Ghay


Ohhh defensive. Don't tell me you are one of them haha?


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

So there still there drinking with there friends and talking to hot women while your all by yourself at home and you think you've won???. O dear lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Grab your negs when you see L man

Call the mods when you see L man

Who negged me,

But your punks didn't finish

Now you 'bout to feel the wrath of a menace

Milky, I hit 'em up!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

hard choice- spend the evening having a drink and chatting to some women or go home and have a cuppa tea and a joint then a five knuckle shuffle by your lonesome-aye they guys are d1cks so they are


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

husky said:


> hard choice- spend the evening having a drink and chatting to some women or go home and have a cuppa tea and a joint then a five knuckle shuffle by your lonesome-aye they guys are d1cks so they are


Lol I'm sat here with a smile on my face mate. I honestly couldn't be more content. Putting up a false front is a game I tend to shy away from.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

i'd rather be content by getting my hole


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Forums on its ass tonight innit. Need more traffic during the evening guys - a service i will gladly supply if the admins were willing to distribute some dollars to me.


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

lend us a bluey fella


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Forums on its ass tonight innit. Need more traffic during the evening guys - a service i will gladly supply if the admins were willing to distribute some dollars to me.


Very quite isn't it, bored to death actually


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Very quite isn't it, bored to death actually


Yeah...everyone in bed already? Or out on a mad one.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Ohhh defensive. Don't tell me you are one of them haha?


1. Lift

2. Tats

3. "Alpha"

yup they are:lol:


----------



## MT91 (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate events like that. I feel very awkward and self-conscious and would rather not be there.

I'm watching Con Air instead, which is a stupidly awesome yet awesomely stupid film


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thought you had no money?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Thought you had no money?


Let's just say I'm getting paper.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Let's just say I'm getting paper.


Ring sore?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

resten said:


> Ring sore?


Lol whats up resten im bored as an otter atm


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Ring sore?


I doubt it


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

cling film, on the double


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Yeah...everyone in bed already? Or out on a mad one.


Must be out surely, I couldn't be f*cked going out tonight


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol whats up resten im bored as an otter atm


Not much. Reached the conclusion that I think Danny Dyer is a bit of a cvnt. That was about my only achievement tonight.

What tea did you indulge in?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

resten said:


> Not much. Reached the conclusion that I think Danny Dyer is a bit of a cvnt. That was about my only achievement tonight.
> 
> What tea did you indulge in?


Danny Dyer and Ross kemp are both cvnts


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Danny Dyer and Ross kemp are both cvnts


Been watching sky2 as well?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

resten said:


> Been watching sky2 as well?


No mate, was watching something on tower of London. Lots of heads chopped off etc.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

resten said:


> Not much. Reached the conclusion that I think Danny Dyer is a bit of a cvnt. That was about my only achievement tonight.
> 
> What tea did you indulge in?


Caught a bit of that on Sky but got bored. Just a extra strong PJ Tip mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

MT91 said:


> I hate events like that. I feel very awkward and self-conscious and would rather not be there.
> 
> I'm watching Con Air instead, which is a stupidly awesome yet awesomely stupid film


I also cant handle these places, all the alphas spreading their pheromones, makes me get all hot and bothered, and self concious, how dare they be a threat to me infront of all these babes.  Con Air is the place to be tonight.....



The L Man said:


> Grab your negs when you see L man
> 
> Call the mods when you see L man
> 
> ...


Lman..... Check.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Grab your negs when you see L man
> 
> Call the mods when you see L man
> 
> ...


lmao.. u r the most bad ass person ive ever seen


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I've just finished watching the Robin Hood prequel with Russell Crowe.

Russell Crowe sat quietly in the opposite armchair while I watched his film.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

If this is a show off the money thread don't make me get my bag of loose change out


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

lxm said:


> I also cant handle these places, all the alphas spreading their pheromones, makes me get all hot and bothered, and self concious, how dare they be a threat to me infront of all these babes.  Con Air is the place to be tonight.....
> 
> Lman..... Check.


What kind of watch is that


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think lxm is making more paper than you l man. Get it sorted playa


----------



## MT91 (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't make me get my wallet out. I am a student and my job doesn't start for another 6 weeks. I have 16p and half a bar of Aldi chocolate.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

lxm said:


> all the alphas spreading their pheromones, makes me get all hot and bothered


Well at least you have admitted it now, its taken a while!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Everyone still out on the lash then? I never thought Id get bored of Sky+, scraping the bloody walls tonight!

Lman, you fancey doing me a MS paint masterpiece?



jaycue2u said:


> Well at least you have admitted it now, its taken a while!


Fancey seeing you pop up, my secret admirer!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> I also cant handle these places, all the alphas spreading their pheromones, makes me get all hot and bothered, and self concious, how dare they be a threat to me infront of all these babes.  Con Air is the place to be tonight.....
> 
> Lman..... Check.


But the money in my pic was from one day hustling.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

artful_dodger87 said:


> I think lxm is making more paper than you l man. Get it sorted playa


Lol bro wait till my next pay day. I made money in one day hustling so yeah.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Not enough for a money clip, more like paper clip


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Not enough for a money clip, more like paper clip


Not yet brother. Finance is hitting home lately and i'm gettin money that's the plan lol!


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

Not just me sat at home like a *** then


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

The L Man said:


> But the money in my pic was from one day hustling.


? Taken in the complete wrong context.... it was meant as an "IN" 'your club/gang group' type of pic....


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lxm said:


> ? Taken in the complete wrong context.... it was meant as an "IN" 'your club/gang group' type of pic....


My bad man bit slow on things tonight. Good vibes on both sides then!


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

just watched american physco after hearing about it on the misc years ago, couldnt figure the ending out though?

L man you seen it?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

aj90 said:


> just watched american physco after hearing about it on the misc years ago, couldnt figure the ending out though?
> 
> L man you seen it?


Nah i havent mate. Is it any good?


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Nah i havent mate. Is it any good?


nah mate was sh1te!

odd film


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

im getting a sleeve started soon. u mad l man?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

aj90 said:


> im getting a sleeve started soon. u mad l man?


Nah go for it mate I like sleeves


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

L Man is right. There's hardly anyone around tonight. Where is everybody? :confused1:

It's the first time I'm stumped for posting on the site. Losing the will to live, and in a state of climbing the walls, I've just been throwing in album sleeves at random! Can't even think of a thread idea to get the absent postees into action. :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

What u mean no one around, been working my butt off ..now rest time


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

lxm said:


> I also cant handle these places, all the alphas spreading their pheromones, makes me get all hot and bothered, and self concious, how dare they be a threat to me infront of all these babes.  Con Air is the place to be tonight.....
> 
> Lman..... Check.




Everyday im hustlin...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> View attachment 131071
> 
> 
> Everyday im hustlin...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Just lol. Home now after a sh*t day. Went out to some event bbq concert thing and the amount of hard men wannabes about after a drink. I was drinking at the time and thought "You know what? F*CK this". Put my drink down and called it a day. LOL just because they lift or have tats it gives them an excuse to act like they're boss man vibes. I actually smirked when I left and felt bad for the dudes. Just had a little bit of reffer and now drinking tea. *Not a single phuck is given right now*.
> 
> What's up?


Yep, that's probably why you took the time to start a thread about it.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I'm little upset L man's using the same aftershave as me.

L man that's an alpha after shave change it at once.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

guvnor82 said:


> Well I'm little upset L man's using the same aftershave as me.
> 
> L man that's an alpha after shave change it at once.


Didn't think you could get Hai Karate ,anymore


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> Didn't think you could get Hai Karate ,anymore


Yeah just gotta shop around


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So much thug life and machismo in here !


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Grab your negs when you see L man
> 
> Call the mods when you see L man
> 
> ...


1 Million is ****e mate you should get yourself Creed Aventus and then you will be there for longer.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

lxm said:


> I also cant handle these places, all the alphas spreading their pheromones, makes me get all hot and bothered, and self concious, how dare they be a threat to me infront of all these babes.  Con Air is the place to be tonight.....
> 
> Lman..... Check.


Seriously, I think I am out of touch given that I didn't realise we now 'clip' our notes together....a leather clip as well.

Am I the only one? :confused1:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Seriously, I think I am out of touch given that I didn't realise we now 'clip' our notes together....a leather clip as well.
> 
> Am I the only one? :confused1:


Seriously....I haven't a f'king notion what the f**k is goig on in here. All I can make out is, ''It's the Saturday night I got no money, no ass and no character'' thread.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Forums on its ass tonight innit. Need more traffic during the evening guys


that's because most people are still out on the pull


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Seriously....I haven't a f'king notion what the f**k is goig on in here. All I can make out is, ''It's the Saturday night I got no money, no ass and no character'' thread.


That's 'cos you don't have a gangster wannabe cash clip.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's 'cos you don't have a gangster wannabe cash clip.


Hah...well then, Ebay here I come...git me sawteed wiv me cash clip innit like bruv?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Hah...well then, Ebay here I come...git me sawteed wiv me cash clip innit like bruv?


Don't outbid me....!! :whistling:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Don't outbid me....!! :whistling:


Ill get 2 and send one on mate!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Feel fresh as a flower today man.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Feel fresh as a flower today man.


And smell like a million?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Forums on its ass tonight innit. Need more traffic during the evening guys - a service i will gladly supply if the admins were willing to distribute some dollars to me.


Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:



I'm in the red shirt


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131113
> 
> ...


That pictures is what L man wet dreams about haha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131113
> 
> ...


2 girls at the front in the middle letting the team down with the footwear eh?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131113
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> :lol:


I said this to Abbi when I showed her the pic lol


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Knew who started this before I even read it, don't worry LMAN your fear of 11+ stone men will be cured one day.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> :lol:


I actually have that shirt but it's a bit baggy round the torso area so I don't often wear it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I actually have that shirt but it's a bit baggy round the torso area so I don't often wear it


You need to wear it and take a pic sticking your finger up


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

This is the saddest thread of the year!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> :lol:


The guy on the left lived on the same road as my best-man when we were kids. Think his mum still lives there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> This is the saddest thread of the year!


Agreed.

Cmon L you're better than this. Up your game mucka :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Talaria said:


> This is the saddest thread of the year!





Dave said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Cmon L you're better than this. Up your game mucka :whistling:


Sorry Talaria but I don't give a phuck bro. Just let it happen Dave!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131113
> 
> ...


Lol what is this man. You all eat at that seafood restaurant?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Sorry Talaria but I don't give a phuck bro. Just let it happen Dave!


You obviously do as you started a thread about it, then posted pics of your paper round money saying you hustle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131113
> 
> ...


I'd f*cking **** myself if I saw that lot. The bloke holding the girl in the black top looks a physco!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Sorry Talaria but I don't give a phuck bro. Just let it happen Dave!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Talaria said:


> You obviously do as you started a thread about it, then posted pics of your paper round money saying you hustle.


Money on my mind lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol what is this man. You all eat at that seafood restaurant?


That ain't no seafood place lmao, it's the dingiest ****est pub in Margate, they don't even have beer in stock most of the time, it's all cans of fosters and special brew.. it's the only place that will hold our meets :lol:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Money on my mind lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> I'd f*cking **** myself if I saw that lot. The bloke holding the girl in the black top looks a physco!


He is massive mate, lovely guy though. Won't say what he did but there's a guy in the pic that did a 15 stretch for doing something naughty with a grenade.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Yeah...everyone in bed already? Or out on a mad one.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Money on my mind lol


And your mind on your money !


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> That ain't no seafood place lmao, it's the dingiest ****est pub in Margate, they don't even have beer in stock most of the time, it's all cans of fosters and special brew.. it's the only place that will hold our meets :lol:


Haha might pop in some time and see what's up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> He is massive mate, lovely guy though. Won't say what he did but there's a guy in the pic that did a 15 stretch for doing something naughty with a grenade.


We need those breasts in the MA mate, need a closer inspection


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> And your mind on your money !


I got my finger on tha trigga, stayin' on tha grind


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I got my finger on tha trigga, stayin' on tha grind


don't know the next bit :laugh:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> don't know the next bit :laugh:


And when I wake up in the mornin', I got's to hit a lick,


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Grab your negs when you see L man
> 
> Call the mods when you see L man
> 
> ...


lol did you get your money changed into fivers before you left so it'd look more when you took the photo :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> We need those breasts in the MA mate, need a closer inspection


You'll have feature length video action as soon as I can figure how to upload lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> You'll have feature length video action as soon as I can figure how to upload lol


Think you have to put it on like an external website and link it. Sure L Man will know


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> And when I wake up in the mornin', I got's to hit a lick,


You googled that! No ones knows that bit!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> You googled that! No ones knows that bit!


 :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131113
> 
> ...


I'm gguessing that's a whites only party, where's my invite?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

zack amin said:


> I'm gguessing that's a whites only party, where's my invite?


Not at all mate, there's skins of all races, colours, religions. There where a few 'brown gentleman' about.. there was another meet in Margate last night that was meant to just be a few punk bands but it turned out to be some neo Nazi **** and trying to tag on to the ska weekend, they didn't get much attention.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what is this I don't even


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not at all mate, there's skins of all races, colours, religions. There where a few 'brown gentleman' about.. there was another meet in Margate last night that was meant to just be a few punk bands but it turned out to be some neo Nazi **** and trying to tag on to the ska weekend, they didn't get much attention.


I was the brown gentlemen, was testing you, seriously I can rock them drmartens


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

zack amin said:


> I'm gguessing that's a whites only party, where's my invite?


I actually went to a 80's fancy dress party a few year ago and I dressed up similar to that :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I actually went to a 80's fancy dress party a few year ago and I dressed up similar to that :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131126


You sir, are brave lol


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I actually went to a 80's fancy dress party a few year ago and I dressed up similar to that :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131126


Worst part is @IGotTekkers would wear this on a standard night out.

:lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Worst part is @IGotTekkers would wear this on a standard night out.
> 
> :lol:


Lol to be fair if you want attention from the ladies on a night out then the braces are a definite ice breaker


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131113
> 
> ...


Looking big lad...

But what the phuck is this little meet?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> View attachment 131071
> 
> 
> Everyday im hustlin...












Cringe...........


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131113
> 
> ...


What the actual fuc.k is everyone wearing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Of course he's a skinhead can't you see?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Worst part is @IGotTekkers would wear this on a standard night out.
> 
> :lol:


Minus the hat, and those braces are too thick, they should be half inch.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Looking big lad...
> 
> But what the phuck is this little meet?


Just one of the skin head meets mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just one of the skin head meets mate


what do you do at these meets?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PHMG said:


> What the actual fuc.k is everyone wearing?


The staple of British style since 1969 mate lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Grab your negs when you see L man
> 
> Call the mods when you see L man
> 
> ...


Straight ballin i see though you look like you need a little help, here's my "Work tools" and "Wages" from last night










But as you see it was a bit of a slow night :rolleye:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> what do you do at these meets?


Drink beer and dance to ska


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The-One said:


> wots that gold crap near the money


A solid gold bullion bar. I think he said on some other thread something about changing his user name from L-Man to Gold-man to reflect his change of fortune.

I got one of his photos off facebook and it doesn't look like he's lying


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Drink beer and dance to ska


can I come?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> can I come?


No full ******* to our meets mate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Drink beer and dance to ska


What is your skanking like?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like paco rabanne one million. Nice smell


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> No full ******* to our meets mate


ffs :sad:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone else just know this was an L man thread by the tittle alone?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Anyone else just know this was an L man thread by the tittle alone?


Always mate hahaha


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ffs :sad:


You know. I can't say no to you when you give me those puppy dog eyes, you can come, put some tipex or something on tho


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> You know. I can't say no to you when you give me those puppy dog eyes, you can come, put some tipex or something on tho


ill be on best behaviour


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> What is your skanking like?


****ing epic mate.  was out down the clubs on Friday night and was skanking hard to some ****e the dj was playing and the rest of the dance floor just stopped and circled around me to watch lol, when I'm out with the Mrs she gets well embarrassed, especially when some drum and bass comes on coz I fooking smash it :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> ****ing epic mate.  was out down the clubs on Friday night and was skanking hard to some ****e the dj was playing and the rest of the dance floor just stopped and circled around me to watch lol, when I'm out with the Mrs she gets well embarrassed, especially when some drum and bass comes on coz I fooking smash it :lol:


Bet you looked like David Brent dancing. That would explain the circle lol!


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

How did I know this was going to be a l man thread:whistling:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

No comprende

:confused1:


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Drink beer and dance to ska


That Sir, Is a motto to live your life by.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Drink beer and dance to ska


Having been to Mersea Island scooter rally I can categorically state that it looks more like jumping about and bashing into each other whilst throwing alcohol than dancing.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Drink beer and dance to ska


This you and one of your mates?


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> The staple of British style since 1969 mate lol





Sc4mp0 said:


> This you and one of your mates?


Quality dancing and some rather fetching red socks, what more could you ask for.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I was at my mates wedding do the One foot Skank to Zung guzung gu gu zung gu zeng  Say that when you are half cut.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> This you and one of your mates?


This exactly how I dance, but faster lol


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> This you and one of your mates?


Thats fecking brilliant-smashes the wrongly common image of a skin so it does:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry I missed this, I was out drinking all day with a load of loud, burly men that have tats all over their heads and faces :lol:
> 
> View attachment 131113
> 
> ...


Looks a good age range there, just like the meet in bristol in 2011.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Crying tears of laughter, pity and despair reading this thread.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> ****ing epic mate.  was out down the clubs on Friday night and was skanking hard to some ****e the dj was playing and the rest of the dance floor just stopped and circled around me to watch lol, when I'm out with the Mrs she gets well embarrassed, especially when some drum and bass comes on coz I fooking smash it :lol:


My dad was a rudeboy in the 70's and proper into his ska and rocksteady not sure i'd be brave going about my business in a trilby and sharp pressed slacks


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> My dad was a rudeboy in the 70's and proper into his ska and rocksteady not sure i'd be brave going about my business in a trilby and sharp pressed slacks


Oooooh wah gwan bredren, looking kinda hot in your new avatar!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> Oooooh wah gwan bredren, looking kinda hot in your new avatar!


do you not take sundays off in your quest for penis?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> do you not take sundays off in your quest for penis?


Do nuns sing karaoke?


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sundays the day for black cock


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Anyone else completely lost at this thread!? It started with someone crying and turned into who has the most money,prettiest driving license and drugs. Then it went down a skinhead route. I am not knocking it probably the best thread ever.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> do you not take sundays off in your quest for penis?


Repped good sir :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> do you not take sundays off in your quest for penis?


I haven't been on here all weekend. I've been listening to 80's love ballads most the afternoon. Jennifer rush, bonnie Tyler, roxette to name a few.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tamara said:


> I haven't been on here all weekend. I've been listening to 80's love ballads most the afternoon. Jennifer rush, bonnie Tyler, roxette to name a few.


sounds lovely. its thundering here, I'm sat with the cat enjoying it


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> 1 Million is ****e mate you should get yourself Creed Aventus and then you will be there for longer.


that **** is expensive like 95 notes for only 30ml spray


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tamara said:


> Oooooh wah gwan bredren, looking kinda hot in your new avatar!


MAN ONLY THREAD. KEEP OUT

we dont need your usual P1sh drag down another light hearted thread - if you want to compliment breda, do it on his profile or pm, you seem to need to be everywhere in every thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lxm said:


> MAN ONLY THREAD. KEEP OUT
> 
> we dont need your usual P1sh drag down another light hearted thread - if you want to compliment breda, do it on his profile or pm


Oi! Wind your neck in little boy!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lxm said:


> MAN ONLY THREAD. KEEP OUT
> 
> we dont need your usual P1sh drag down another light hearted thread - if you want to compliment breda, do it on his profile or pm, you seem to need to be everywhere in every thread.


it was Ackee. are you trying to say us blacks all look the same?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT :gun_bandana:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> it was Ackee. are you trying to say us blacks all look the same?


I think thats exactly what he's tryin to say fam I'm not impressed our hair styles vary massively

And it was Mr Crapper who brought down the tone of the tgread with his mention of penis and if she wants to complement me... or ackee she can do it wherever the hell she pleases


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> I think thats exactly what he's tryin to say fam I'm not impressed our hair styles vary massively
> 
> And it was Mr Crapper who brought down the tone of the tgread with his mention of penis


I can't deny that it was me who brought penis to the table


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

lxm said:


> MAN ONLY THREAD. KEEP OUT
> 
> we dont need your usual P1sh drag down another light hearted thread - if you want to compliment breda, do it on his profile or pm, you seem to need to be everywhere in every thread.[/Q
> 
> who the feck are you to tell her to stay out of a thread- you post as much pi$h as anyone on here.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

husky said:


> Bieber can say what he likes mate!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I can't deny that it was me who brought penis to the table


Yes you do have a knack of whackin it out on the table at any given time but its to be expected with the cock to ear avi... which might I add is lookin pretty damn good


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Yes you do have a knack of whackin it out on the table at any given time but its to be expected with the cock to ear avi... which might I add is lookin pretty damn good


a lovely thing to say my good man. I can't thank you enough


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

@Ackee&Saltfish I like your new avi too 

@lxm


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

husky said:


> YEAH F YOU LXM
> 
> F YOU
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> a lovely thing to say my good man. I can't thank you enough


No thanks necessary we should all thank you for bringing such class and elegance to us


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

husky said:


> To be honest he has a point. She's quick enough touting for c0ck but the minute anyone says anything the other way its victimisation and hypocritical.
> 
> I've not agreed with much young stalin says but I do in this instance.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> @Ackee&Saltfish I like your new avi too
> 
> @lxm
> 
> View attachment 131148


lol jojo, I don't think the meme 'come at me bro' suits you :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tamara said:


> Oooooh wah gwan bredren, looking kinda hot in your new avatar!


Whap'n biscuit me still nuh big n boasy but still flattered yano


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> lol jojo, I don't think the meme 'come at me bro' suits you :lol:


Oh I thought I might pull it off if I used a cute little pony saying it? No? :sad:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Tbf she wasnt toutin for cock she was just complimentin Ackee on his avi which is fair enough
> 
> Bieber was just tryin to jump on the band wagon now his test levels are within normal range


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

husky said:


> Ahh good old p1sh, the main lubricant that turns the general conversation section cogs.... If anything we need more p1sh, sometimes we want to have an intelligent conversation and let good words flow out of our mouths and good words enter our ears and others we want p1sh to flow out of your mouths and other users to fill our ears with a whole load of p1sh. Let us let the occasional pisher fill our world, minds bodies and faces with p1sh and let us never p1sh each other off.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> @Ackee&Saltfish I like your new avi too
> 
> @lxm
> 
> View attachment 131148


Bless up sistren

@lxm yuh nuh see man a gallis :laugh:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Mate you can agree with numb nuts all you want but its getting to the stage that on almost every post she makes she gets grief, easy target maybe but still uncalled for-and i'm not trying to get into her knickers as i've a wee tadger


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I thought I might pull it off if I used a cute little pony saying it? No? :sad:


:no:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> lol jojo, I don't think the meme 'come at me bro' suits you :lol:


But the pony makes it girly so she gets a pass


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> :no:


 :crying:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Bless up sistren
> 
> @lxm yuh nuh see man a gallis :laugh:


Unuh nuh di ongle gyalis boya mi don but mi nah guh tek weh yu gyal seen


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :crying:


its ok some things just aren't meant to be but its ok, @Breda said you got a pass this time


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

husky said:


> I do agree because time and time again she makes comments that are provocative but then moans when people jump on her back about her comments. You either want the comments or you don't, its that simple.
> 
> I'm not prepared to pussyfoot around someone because they are female.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> She has toned it down lately and joined in with the bantz. The man dem jumpin on her to criticise at any opportunity is getting borin now as well
> 
> #Nowhiteknight


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Unuh nuh di ongle gyalis boya mi don but mi nah guh tek weh yu gyal seen


Chaa! Yuh mad? Dem nuh call me mr tek weh yuh gyal for no reasonin!!l :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

She just give someone a compliment. Ash brought penis in to the mix, so really it's that evil man bringing naughty in to the thread


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I do agree because time and time again she makes comments that are provocative but then moans when people jump on her back about her comments. You either want the comments or you don't, its that simple.
> 
> I'm not prepared to pussyfoot around someone because they are female.


How is complimenting somebody's new avi being provocative? I've done it on the forum loads of times and nobody's ever had a go at me.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I will also say its got a little tiresome and out of hand and no @tamara aint my type anyways she cyant sidung pon it like a champ


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

there was no need for the shitty comments, it was a joke which she took perfectly well. stop being a cock, if it was anyone else the joke would have ended there.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> She just give someone a compliment. Ash brought penis in to the mix, so really it's that evil man bringing naughty in to the thread


Ash brings penis to the table, the mix..... is there anywhere the man wont take penis to ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tioc said:


> Ash brings penis to the table, the mix..... is there anywhere the man wont take penis to ?


can you remove yours or something?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Breda said:


> Tbf she wasnt toutin for cock she was just complimentin Ackee on his avi which is fair enough
> 
> *
> Bieber was just tryin to jump on the band wagon now his test levels are within normal range*


True dat.



Ashcrapper said:


> it was Ackee. are you trying to say us blacks all look the same?


Ermm, so it wasnt Breda ?....... Shhiiieeeeetttttttt


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I think we need some kittens to calm the situation


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I think we need some kittens to calm the situation
> 
> View attachment 131149


aww kittens. look at their little faces


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> can you remove yours or something?


Kept in a jar next to the false teeth jar, theres a mistake I dont wanna make again.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Chaa! Yuh mad? Dem nuh call me mr tek weh yuh gyal for no reasonin!!l :lol:


No sah mi cyan vex mi av mi oman nuff gyal deh deh ah so dem call me mr give weh mi gyal ca mi av a bag full :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think we need some kittens to calm the situation
> 
> View attachment 131149


Look at the evil in the eyes of the one on the left :sneaky2:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> No sah mi cyan vex mi av mi oman nuff gyal deh deh ah so dem call me mr give weh mi gyal ca mi av a bag full :lol:


So wen yuh ask har de big question? Mi want front row seat plus a whole heap a yard food inna di weddin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Look at the evil in the eyes of the one on the left :sneaky2:


 :nono:

Kittens can't be evil! They're cute by default


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think we need some kittens to calm the situation
> 
> View attachment 131149












You've been warned!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> So wen yuh ask har de big question? Mi want front row seat plus a whole heap a yard food inna di weddin


n some bajan rum


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :nono:
> 
> Kittens can't be evil! They're cute by default




Pfffft this ones proper evil, and worse still he is ginger!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> You've been warned!


Why? Everybody likes kittens. If you don't then you're weird. Fact! :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> View attachment 131150
> 
> 
> Pfffft this ones proper evil, and worse still he is ginger!!!!


No, he's smiling


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I think we need some kittens to calm the situation
> 
> View attachment 131149


That proves your a skilled woman jojo- situation developing and the women brings out the pussy to calm things down-like your style:thumbup1:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No, he's smiling




My last attempt to convince you of the evil of felines :surrender:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Why? Everybody likes kittens. If you don't then you're weird. Fact! :tongue:


I hear you Jo


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Breda said:


> No sah mi cyan vex mi av mi oman nuff gyal deh deh ah so dem call me mr give weh mi gyal ca mi av a bag full :lol:


No matter how hard I try, I can't work this language out... Is there some app I can translate it with?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> n some bajan rum


Yooo we nuh like watered down nonsense might aswel as drink asda smart price lager


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> No matter how hard I try, I can't work this language out... Is there some app I can translate it with?


Pm @joj@1 and @tamara


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> View attachment 131153
> 
> 
> My last attempt to convince you of the evil of felines :surrender:


Considering it's my ambition to be known as "the mad cat lady" I think you're fighting a losing battle. Good try though :thumb:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Pm @joj@1 and @tamara


No way I'm happily married


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Yooo we nuh like watered down nonsense might aswel as drink asda smart price lager


that bajan rum is strong shizzle 43%


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Considering it's my ambition to be known as "the mad cat lady" I think you're fighting a losing battle. Good try though :thumb:


If you could love that thing then you must be mad :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> So wen yuh ask har de big question? Mi want front row seat plus a whole heap a yard food inna di weddin


Listen mi speng... man a gyalis no question a go get pop but any how you pass tru di sticks mi will bring unu ova chef yard whe I and I can nyam some ard food


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Why? Everybody likes kittens. If you don't then you're weird. Fact! :tongue:


Cats are horrible little things tbat scratch and have morals or loyalty... they're just rude sh!ttin then buggerin off only to return with half a bird between its teeth lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Cats are horrible little things tbat scratch and have morals or loyalty... they're just rude sh!ttin then buggerin off only to return with half a bird between its teeth lol


you have clearly only experienced substandard pussy my friend. don't just all by this


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> No matter how hard I try, I can't work this language out... Is there some app I can translate it with?


Nah mate you just need a few black friends lol



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Yooo we nuh like watered down nonsense might aswel as drink asda smart price lager


You talkin pure fart. Mount Gay is toughest rum you cant even buy it in most places so you stay there wit ypur wrey and nephews


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Breda said:


> Cats are horrible little things tbat scratch and have morals or loyalty... they're just rude sh!ttin then buggerin off only to return with half a bird between its teeth lol


Mobile, Unfaithful, Eating, ****ting Ornaments


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

u lot chattin bare nonsense yet again. Went out today and back home now just had a phenomenal cottage pie.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> u lot chattin bare nonsense yet again. Went out today and back home now just had a phenomenal cottage pie.


sounds lovely mate, did you get a photo of it?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds lovely mate, did you get a photo of it?


i didnt but i got some left over for tomorrow. Will take a pic now and upload it brb.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> Cats are horrible little things tbat scratch and have morals or loyalty... they're just rude sh!ttin then buggerin off only to return with half a bird between its teeth lol


You say rude, I say clever :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Breda said:


> Nah mate you just need a few black friends lol
> 
> You talkin pure fart. Mount Gay is toughest rum you cant even buy it in most places so you stay there wit ypur wrey and nephews


Mi gyal jojo hooked mi up, ima Bredrin now yuh get mi


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> You talkin pure fart. Mount Gay is toughest rum you cant even buy it in most places so you stay there wit ypur wrey and nephews


Mi tell tuh overproof rum will lick off yuh head top..mount gay aint even a contender lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you have clearly only experienced substandard pussy my friend. don't just all by this


I know you love pussy mate but not all pussy is good pussy


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

@Ashcrapper and anyone else

representing sundays like a king


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Mi gyal jojo hooked mi up, ima Bredrin now yuh get mi


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You say rude, I say clever :lol:


You say clever I say


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> You say clever I say


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> @Ashcrapper and anyone else
> 
> representing sundays like a king


35 of her majesty's finest English pounds, now that's gangster


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

zack amin said:


> 35 of her majesty's finest English pounds, now that's gangster


dont get it twisted lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks mate, a fine end to a great day


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> 35 of her majesty's finest English pounds, now that's gangster


He's had that all weekend, plus i guarantee that baggy full of sticks n sh*t.. Fix up @The L Man


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> Nah mate you just need a few black friends lol
> 
> You talkin pure fart. *Mount Gay* is toughest rum you cant even buy it in most places so you stay there wit ypur wrey and nephews


thats the 1, i went to the factory while i was in Barbados, was drunk the whole day pmsl, taste proper nice aswell, do they sell it in UK i need to get some


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> He's had that all weekend, plus i guarantee that baggy full of sticks n sh*t.. Fix up @The L Man


Cause I didn't spend a dollar my man. All that money is from a days hustling it aint about the amount!! 98.5% quality buds in that bag my friend. Spark up with me sometime I gotta glass pipe as well for big hits. I'm new to the game of herb though.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Cause I didn't spend a dollar my man. All that money is from a days hustling it aint about the amount!! 98.5% quality buds in that bag my friend. Spark up with me sometime *I gotta glass pipe *as well for big hits. I'm new to the game of herb though.


only white bois use that sh!t, the mandems use blunts


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Mi gyal jojo hooked mi up, ima Bredrin now yuh get mi


Yes my lard mi seet. Jojo gi yu di bringins... nice!



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Mi tell tuh overproof rum will lick off yuh head top..mount gay aint even a contender lol


Bwoy over proof ah jus poison mi nuh wan dat. Mount gay you jus sip and bless


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Cause I didn't spend a dollar my man. All that money is from a days hustling it aint about the amount!! 98.5% quality buds in that bag my friend. Spark up with me sometime I gotta glass pipe as well for big hits. I'm new to the game of herb though.


Next time you are with your peoples get some money together and try yourself a blunt :wink:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> only white bois use that sh!t, the mandems use blunts


F*ck knows like I said new to the game. When I roll a joint it looks like an overcooked piece of spaghetti but I'm getting there lol.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Cause I didn't spend a dollar my man. All that money is from a days hustling it aint about the amount!! 98.5% quality buds in that bag my friend. Spark up with me sometime I gotta glass pipe as well for big hits. I'm new to the game of herb though.


when the L man can roll AN L spliff. come see me


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Next time you are with your peoples get some money together and try yourself a blunt :wink:


I smoked a blunt before and greened out lol.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Cause I didn't spend a dollar my man. All that money is from a days hustling it aint about the amount!! 98.5% quality buds in that bag my friend. Spark up with me sometime* I gotta glass pipe as well for big hits*. I'm new to the game of herb though.


By the way you cant bun sensi in a crack pipe man, what you been smoking? :no:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

@zack amin First ever attempt lol:










@Ackee&Saltfish this my man. F*ck any other drugs I only smoke mother earth it's harmless:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Cause I didn't spend a dollar my man. All that money is from a days hustling it aint about the amount!! 98.5% quality buds in that bag my friend. Spark up with me sometime* I gotta glass pipe* as well for big hits. I'm new to the game of herb though.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> @zack amin First ever attempt lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That top pic looks like a tramp's bummed rollie as for the second pic put that sh*t in the bin please


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> That top pic looks like a tramp's bummed rollie as for the second pic put that sh*t in the bin please


first ever attempt that's why!

No cause it works. What do you recommend then mr 420!?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

getting a hot flush over here wtf


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Tonk007 said:


> that **** is expensive like 95 notes for only 30ml spray


Tell me about it, quality though.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> thats the 1, i went to the factory while i was in Barbados, was drunk the whole day pmsl, taste proper nice aswell, do they sell it in UK i need to get some


Yea man been there a few times and they hand out rum punch for fun. No need to buy anything at the end of the tour cos you're already wasted lol.

They do sell it somewhere but I dont know where its hard to find tho


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The L Man said:


> first ever attempt that's why!
> 
> No cause it works. What do you recommend then mr 420!?












Push the boat out with










Forget about all those gimmicks who wants to carry around a glass pipe in their sky rocket like a crack head??!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

put some in a shisha :thumb:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

lxm said:


> MAN ONLY THREAD. KEEP OUT
> 
> we dont need your usual P1sh drag down another light hearted thread - if you want to compliment breda, do it on his profile or pm, you seem to need to be everywhere in every thread.


What are you doing on here then you're not a man


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

@The L Man I suggest you hustle a little harder and invest in vaporizer, much nicer taste and the grade will be re-usable for cooking.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAGIC-FLIGHT-LAUNCH-BOX-VAPORIZER-AROMATHERAPY-2013-NEWEST-EDITION-FREEBIES-/221252268381

On a side note I am slightly concerned that I am reading @Breda and Ackee's posts in the voice of Patrick Truman. Does this make me racist?


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

Bashy said:


> @The L Man I suggest you hustle a little harder and invest in vaporizer, much nicer taste and the grade will be re-usable for cooking.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAGIC-FLIGHT-LAUNCH-BOX-VAPORIZER-AROMATHERAPY-2013-NEWEST-EDITION-FREEBIES-/221252268381
> 
> On a side note I am slightly concerned that I am reading @Breda and Ackee's posts in the voice of Patrick Truman. Does this make me racist?


only if you claim hes your best friend :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Push the boat out with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never use the pipe anyway tasted nasty.

I got some raw rolling papers and I thought it was better to make your own roach rather than use filter tips?



Bashy said:


> @The L Man I suggest you hustle a little harder and invest in vaporizer, much nicer taste and the grade will be re-usable for cooking.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAGIC-FLIGHT-LAUNCH-BOX-VAPORIZER-AROMATHERAPY-2013-NEWEST-EDITION-FREEBIES-/221252268381
> 
> On a side note I am slightly concerned that I am reading @Breda and Ackee's posts in the voice of Patrick Truman. Does this make me racist?


Been looking into that actually.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I never use the pipe anyway tasted nasty.
> 
> I got some raw rolling papers and I thought it was better to make your own roach rather than use filter tips?
> 
> Been looking into that actually.


Get involved young man.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Forget about the herb that cottage pie looked nice was it home made?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

artful_dodger87 said:


> Forget about the herb that cottage pie looked nice was it home made?


Yes mate


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Push the boat out with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen filters used before...... Back in day when I smoked it always made roach out of rizzla card.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Breda said:


> Yes my lard mi seet. Jojo gi yu di bringins... nice!
> 
> Bwoy over proof ah jus poison mi nuh wan dat. Mount gay you jus sip and bless


As much as I'd love to carry on being gangsta, that last sentence took me 20mins to construct on www.jamaicanize.com, I'm now sat chilling with my Horlicks watching topgear


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Push the boat out with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filter in a joint?










Black card revoked


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> Never seen filters used before...... Back in day when I smoked it always made roach out of rizzla card.


The green bit inside, no ripping though... A true connoisseur uses scissors


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> The green bit inside, no ripping though... A true connoisseur uses scissors


Out on the corner aint nobody got a pair of scissors to hand. We be keepin it rustic and rippin dat chit


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Mish said:


> Out on the corner aint nobody got a pair of scissors to hand. We be keepin it rustic and rippin dat chit


You must get the **** £1 crackers at Xmas, my nans goes all out and I get a foldaway set for my keyring every year...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

L-Dawg, dominating his own kitchen since 1993


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


Fix up ackee, real men use these


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Fix up ackee, real men use these


Stop pvssy footing around fellas and get yoself some rips:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> As much as I'd love to carry on being gangsta, that last sentence took me 20mins to construct on www.jamaicanize.com, I'm now sat chilling with my Horlicks watching topgear


I haffi agree mate, ah nah easy


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stick 2 small rizzla together unless you like smoking the Sunday Times then buy king size!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Simspin said:


> View attachment 131290


Oi! That's my saying!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

:lol:



[email protected] said:


> Oi! That's my saying!


----------

